# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Help...Rencana kolam baru

## ronyandry

Bpk Ikikoiku dan rekans sekalian,

Mohon bantuannya untuk memberi saran rencana kolam baru saya   ::  
saat ini ingin buat kolam kedua kisaran 20 ton tetapi kondisi lahan sangat terbatas. Lihat gambar ya..  (nekad ya .. ::   :: ) 


Saat ini proses gali lahan sudah hampir selesai dengan kedalaman 2 mtr   ::   ::

----------


## amos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## khofker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

> Bro, kalo bisa diposting ya foto situasi existing sekitar calon kolam...biar ane mengkhayalnya rada lengkap bahannya....


Bro Ikikoiku,
ini kondisi awal..
awalnya mau buat kandang si doggie anjing gue   ::   ::  
belum kelar eh pas mikir2 jadi buat kolam deh   ::   ::  


Ini kondisi pagi ini
sudah nyaris kelar dengan kedalaman 2 meter   ::   ::  
dari teras depan


dari samping

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SHOWAKU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

> P Roni, itu pagar pondasinya mana ya? 
> Untungnya bukan diarea terbuka, jadi terpaan anginnya juga tidak terlalu kencang terhadap tembok tinggi tsb..
> Jangan lupa juga menambahkan sloof atas pada pagar untuk memperkuatan ikatan kesatuan pagar...


Pondasinya sih ada tetapi sepertinya seadanya deh ..  ::   ::  
Karena itu digalinya sekitar 30 cm dari bibir tembok..
Maksudnya area terbuka apa ya pak   ::  
Saya itu berada di hoek ya sehingga disebelah luar tembok ada tanah kosong.Ini apa bisa disebut ruang kosong ya pak ?
Info tukangnya sih ngak perlu dibuat sloof lagi pak..tapi akan saya lakukan seperti info pak datta. Jangan sampai GCnya mati ketimpa tembok ya pak  ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Pak apa klo 50x50 T170 tukangnya bisa mengerjakan? maksudnya bisa plester dan aci didalam camber filter.

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## khofker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amos

Bro Rony, kalo posisi sy kayak bro Rony skr, sy akan minta tukangnya tolong bantuin apa aja sambil nunggu gambar dari arsitek Ikikoiku, saran sy coba aja cek ulang seluruh rumah, siapa tau msh ada sedikit yg perlu perbaikan ato tambahan utk mempercantik rumah, tentu saja yg tidak perlu memakan waktu lama utk pergerjaannya, ato mungkin ada bagian lain dari kolam yg bisa dilanjutin dikit**, goodluck bro....
kita tunggu hasil akhir dari kolamnya.......  ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amos

ok deh bro Rony, ditunggu hasilnya neh, uda gak sabaran.... pengen nyontek dikit** boleh kan ?? kecuali saya dibikinin gambar design kolam jg ama Mr. Ikikoiku  ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amos

hehehehe, sambil nunggu gambar dari Mr. Ikikoiku, kita melenceng dikit** ga apa** kali ya...  ::  permisi pak moderator yg terhormat  ::  
Bro Rony .. mimpi siapa tuh ?

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

> Coba diterawang lagi pak hans



Mohon maaf bagi yg punggungnya merasa dingin   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
>     wah, kalau butuh gambar koi buat kolam, saya punya banyak...    jangan sungkan om  
> 
> 
> Di share aja di sini semua pak, tinggal dipilih aja yg cocok ama di rumah masing2



Usul yang bagus tuh.... ayo bapak2 yang biasa mengerjakan proyek kolam... agar dibagi ilmunya...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

hehehe..ini foto terakhir kondisi pagi ini..
sudah habis bata 7000 nih   ::   ::   ::   tapi sebagian besar buat jadi tembok sih   ::   ::   ::  

Dilihat dari teras samping







Ini kondisi filter terdiri dari filter bawah dan atas.

Filter bawah terdiri dari 3 chamber 
1.vortex, 
2.chamber 1 tempat pompa buat naik ke chamber 3, 
3.chamber 2 buat penampungan 

Filter atas terdiri dari 4 chamber

Dimensi chamber bermacam2 ada yang paling kecil 35*80*140 dan yang paling besar 70*80*140 



Mohon bantuannya dari semua pihak yang terkait mengenai flow untuk filter atas tersebut    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

ASAP ya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hehehe..bro ikikoiku sudah bersuara nih...
Terus terang gue belum tau nih finishingnya bagaimana   ::   ::   ::  
Rencananya mau pake batu alam tetapi liat kondisi kantong nih  ::   ::   ::   :: 
Waterfall juga belum tau mau diletakkin dimana..
beberapa orang menyarankan agar diletakkin di sudut 
Untuk finishing saya minta bantuan dari bro ikikoiku yg pro dibidang ini   ::   :: 

Thk's atas masukkannya bro..

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_lemes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hehehe.. Pak Katua bisa aja nih

Bro Han,
Spiritnya sih On terus tapi kantongnya On Off   ::   ::   ::  

Bro Koi Lemes..
Kalau kondisi filter masih akan ditinggikan sedikit lagi.
Kalau kondisi pompa mati pasti akan ngeluber bro..
Filter saya ada 2 bagian atas dan bawah.

Pompanya apakah cukup hanya tsurumi yang 150 wat ya..buat nyalurin air dari chamber 2 ke chamber atas ? agar kondisi seperti yang dimaksud bro koi lemes tidak terjadi ?

Ada pendapat dari rekan yang lain     ::

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_lemes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_lemes

> Menurut pandapat saya untuk gambar ke 2 selama pompanya masih hidup gak masalah, karena debit air yg masuk bisa diimbangi dgn besar pompa yg segede gajah tadi, kalo segede gajah belum cukup coba cari pompa segede gajah bengkak.   
> 
> Yang jadi masalah adalah apabila pompa mati atau debit air yg disemprotkan oleh pompa terlalu kecil, bak filter ini akan luber.
> 
> Tapi aneh juga kenapa permukaan kolam dgn filter gak dibikin sama ya?


hahahah setuju pak... OK sekarang udah dapet.. pompa Gajah Bengkak.  ::  .. tapi diperjalanan harus wanti wanti.. BD mampet, pompa rusak.. dll.. resiko terlalu gede.. kalo pake pompa gajah bengkak pun.. pengunaan listrik bisa gede.. mendingan bayar listrik banyak or beli koi Build up hahahah..   ::   ::

----------


## koi_lemes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_lemes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_lemes

> 20 ton volume kolam aja?
> 
> Kayaknya kekecilan kalo cuman pake pompa 15ton pak, tambah lagi yg 10ton pak .... 
> 
> Loh kok jadi ngomporin pompa ya ...


hiduuuuuppp pompa Gajah Bengkak.....hahahhaahha  :P  :P 

postingan poto nya.. dilanjut doong P rony.....

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_lemes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_lemes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_lemes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Ya ituw yang di posting kuk bata ditumpuk" ajah   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Buruan dunkz  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

musim bongkar kolam ??  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Nyetak sendiri dunkz , , , , , , ,

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Progres pagi ini sih filter atas sudah ke aci semua   ::   ::   ::  

Mudah-mudahan yang sudah seminggu setor balik besok pagi sehingga bisa kita percepat progresnya tuh   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

emang pak Han lagi di Jakata juga?
pasti berburu kuchibeni di mabes nih  :P

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## superkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

> ntar udah di arrange ente kaga ikut lagi  :P  :P  :P  :P 
> ente aja yang arrangin dah


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::    :P  :P  :P

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Ron....Kolam nya udah sampai mana nih....>>>

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Iya yagh sekilo berapagh  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_lemes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

gara2 kena kompornya kois jadinya trus ditinggikan tuh pak ehauehauhaeu   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

> Mantep pak Rony, maju terus ...
> eh itu bidadari ciliknya nongol lagi


Hehehe..bidadari cilik pasti ngikut pak   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Mertua saya dan nenek2 jadi bingung   ::   ::   ::   ::   cucunya kok sudah teracuni begitu   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Komentarnya mana nih tentang letak waterfallnya   ::   ::   ::  
Rencananya waterfallnya dipojokkan agar ngak bentrok dengan skimmernya   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Maunya sih bro...  ::   ::   ::  
tknya kedikitan kali ya..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koi_lemes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_lemes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

> Kalau diperhatikan di gbr 2yang ada bidadri ciliknya pak     
> ada sisa space +/- 80cm*210cm
> rencananya akan saya buat sebgai karantina dengan tinggi 50 s/d 60 cm kemudian ditutup dengan kayu dan diatasnya diletakkin kursi buat bisa menikmati ikannya     
> so si bidadari cilik bisa ngelit ikannya pak     
> dikolam satunya bidadari cilik ini yang rajin ngasih makan ikannya yang bikin kita takut dia nyemplung soalnya sudah mulai berani manjat2 sih


Berarti kalo lagi maen ke kolam jangan di tinggal sendiri pak, musti ada yg ngawasin ...
ups, kok jd OOT ya ..   ::   ::  

pak Rony gimana kondisi terakhir kolam?
Udah finishingkah? mo liat waterfall jadinya ditempatkan di mana nih pak ...   ::   ::

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_lemes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hehehehe..jadi malu nih  :P  :P  :P   ::   ::   ::  
sabtu tanggal 6/9/08 diposting deh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vina_pmk

keren pak kolamnya.
wah  pasti abisnya mahal ya pak.
kal boleh tau habisnya brapa pak?
berapa lama pengerjaannya?
di pm saja .

tks

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dino

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dino

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

saya juga pakenya produknya dana paint
kalau ngak salah namanya e-poxy
per box 65 ribu terdiri dari hardner, tinner serta catnya
kolam yang sebelumnya juga menggunakan merek yang sama
sampai sekarang ok aja sih...
yang kurang enak dari cat ini ya baunya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Selamat pa Rony,  akhirnya blue blue green terselesaikan juga .. kita tunggu undangannya untuk bisa ikut menikmati secara langsung   ::   ::   ::  

Regards
Tsa

----------


## koi_lemes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SHOWAKU

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Om Ronny...
> Kenapa filter nya ga dijalanin jg....    
> Sekalian test filter nya....  
> 
> 
> Masih males bongkar2 media filternya p'will    
> besok kali dicoba lagi


Dipasang donk bro....kalo lama2 kapan maturenya kolam ???  ::   ::   ::  
Perlu dibantuin nih ???   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## revanio

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_lemes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

> Hahaha...makasih bro tapi itu pas air baru dateng dan ikan baru masuk    
> kalau yg sekarang lg hijo royo-royo    
> lagi mau bongkar2 utk pasang media filter nih bro


Ditunggu updatenya bro

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SHOWAKU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## revanio

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## revanio

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

*Sistem sirkulasi udah beres belum om...? Japmat udah dipasang..? ntar kalau udah kasih refresh yg bentuknya bukan serbuk, tapi batu segede zeolit om, biar kolam kandungan mineralnya bagus, biar kayak kolam2 di Narita..      *

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tjahjana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

